# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Acuifero Niebla - Posada.

## frfmfrfm

Podriais poner informacion sobre el acuifero Niebla-Posada.Este acuifero por lo visto está entre la provincia de Sevilla y Huelva.
Haber sí entre todos, y con vuestras opiniones puedo hacer una idea general de este acuifero.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Podriais poner informacion sobre el acuifero Niebla-Posada.Este acuifero por lo visto está entre la provincia de Sevilla y Huelva.
> Haber sí entre todos, y con vuestras opiniones puedo hacer una idea general de este acuifero.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


¿En la AAA o CHG no hay datos de agua subterranea? Sería un buen comienzo para buscar información.

----------


## ben-amar

Intentare buscar algo por ahi, la red es amplia y da posibilidades  :Smile:

----------

